# M1 carbine



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone know how good the new auto ordinance versions are? I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I've never heard anything bad about them. I believe Gun Tests magazine did an article a while back and concluded they were a good deal.

CMP will offer reconditioned carbines shortly; they say they have a lot of them returned from a source they wouldn't say but probably is a foeign govt. Price isn't known yet but I'm guessing $500. Got my paperwork ready to go.

http://www.odcmp.com/rifles/carbine.htm


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

The M1 Carbine is also listed in the new HR 1022 Assault Weapons ban... So, if you're going to get one... get one now. Just in case the ban becomes law.


----------

